# Gibt etwa t-online Mailadressen weiter?



## Marie (10 März 2003)

Hallo,

kann sich einer erklären wieso ich über meine t-online Mailadresse, die ich nur für drei oder vier rein private Mailpartner benutze, massenhaft Spam reinkommt, seit ich diese Adresse wieder benutze. Wohlgemerkt, ich benutze die nie im Internet.

Zwei Jahre lang hab ich diese Adresse gar nicht benutzt, da kam denn auch nahezu kein Spam mehr. Seit ich die wieder benutze um alle paar Tage mal eine private Mail zu versenden, kommt täglich mehr Spam rein.   

Auf meiner privaten Adresse, die ich auch in Newsgroups benutze, kommt massenhaft Spam, das is ja nachvollziehbar. Aber auf meiner [email protected] adresse, die ich am häufigsten benutze, weil dies die offizielle Geschäftsadresse ist, bekomme ich kaum Spammails. 

Kann sich das einer erklären?


----------



## AmiRage (10 März 2003)

Ich hab' gestern/heute auch wieder Spam vom  "Kundenservice" <[email protected]> von der Porno Hacker Crew auf meinen vollkommen ungenutzten T-Online-Account bekommen.


----------



## virenscanner (10 März 2003)

@AmiRage
Ach, Du auch?


----------



## IchhabeRechte (11 März 2003)

*Absender: Kundenservice / Betreff: Vertraulich*

Auch ich hatte heute über meine T-online Email-Adresse, die bis vor kurzem "sauber" war, diese herrliche Porno-Einladung erhalten.

Vor einigen Wochen schon hatte ich einmal aus Österreich den gleichen Mist bekommen. Ich meine es war genau das Gleiche. Absender war bei chello.at. Da ich nur 1 Person in Österreich kenne, die bei chello ist, kann das nur über diese Bahn gekommen sein. Ich habe mich daraufhin direkt bei chello beschwert, mit Screenshots der Eigenschaften der Mail und seitdem aus Österreich nichts mehr gehört. (Ich traue dem nicht so ganz, daß meine Beschwerde was gebracht hat).

Aber was macht man hier bei der Telekom ?

Gruß
IhR


----------



## brubel (11 März 2003)

Was man hier: http://www.pschuetz.com/psc/phpecke/fake_email_generator.php als "Gegenangriff" sieht, benutzen professionelle Spammer schon länger - Zufallsgeneratoren für Mailadressen.

Mit einer T-Online- oder Web.de Adresse ist man zudem sehr schnell als potentiell deutschsprachiger Mailbenutzer eingestuft, also kann Spam-"Ausschuss" begrenzt werden.

Die ehemals goldene Regel, seine Adresse einfach nicht zu veröffentlichen, schützt schon lange nicht mehr, bei mir ist es im Abstand von 3 Monaten der jeweilige web.de Account.


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2003)

brubel schrieb:
			
		

> Was man hier: http://www.pschuetz.com/psc/phpecke/fake_email_generator.php als "Gegenangriff" sieht, benutzen professionelle Spammer schon länger - Zufallsgeneratoren für Mailadressen.


Dieses Skript ist asozialer Schwachsinn.

Sorry für die Härte, aber so sehe ich das.


----------



## bahnrolli (14 März 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Auch bei mir ist es seit einigen Tagen relativ heftig. War sonst immer mal 1 - 2 pro Tag, die hier eintrudelten, kommen jetzt durchaus mal so an die 10 - 15 zusammen.  Dabei hat sich mein Surfverhalten nicht verändert.

Ich war mal auf der T***line-Hauptseite - da bietet Magenta & Co. seine neue Version 5.0 an, wobei das Emailprogramm z.B. über einen geeigneten Spam-Filter verfügen soll.

Frage: Irgendwann hatte ich mal gehört, daß T-**line einen einfachen Filter für Spammails vorgeschaltet hatte (glaube, es sogar auf der T-**line-Seite selbst mal gelesen zu haben - kann mich aber auch irren) - können die den jetzt ausgeschalten haben, damit sie ihr neues Produkt auf diese Weise besser unter die Leute bekommen?

Bedeckte Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## Devilfrank (14 März 2003)

Auf was für Gedanken Du so kommst....
Tz, tz, tz


----------



## brubel (15 März 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry für die Härte, aber so sehe ich das.



 Du brauchst Dich - zumindest mir gegenüber - nicht zu entschuldigen, ich sehe das genauso. Es sollte ein anschaulisches Beispiel sein, wie schnell man Adressen in beliebiger Form generieren kann, mehr nicht.


----------



## AmiRage (15 März 2003)

So langsam scheint der Damm wirklich gebrochen zu sein. Habe jetzt schon wieder Spam bekommen, diesmal von "Lucky Casino".


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam scheint der Damm wirklich gebrochen zu sein. Habe jetzt schon wieder Spam bekommen, diesmal von "Lucky Casino".



Jaja die liebe T-Online Kunden, tun einem leid (ich bin leider auch einer :cry: ) Nun ihr lieben Windows Users, wenn Ihr euch mal die Headers ansehen könntet. Dann sieht man das viele dieser Spam`s garnicht an Euch direkt gesendet wurden. Der T-Online Server hat einen Bug, wie viele E-Mail Server im Netz, somit nimmt er Emails an die an "[email protected]" gesendet wurden. Eine Email an den Kundendienst brachte bei mir auch keinen Erfolg, nun werde ich all solche Mail direkt an den Kundenservice weiterleiten und Ihnen das löschen überlassen. Vielleicht bekommen die dann einmal mit, das sie einen Kunden verärgern der immerhin bezahlt und wenn ich mir FreeMail Accounts wie gmx, lycos usw. ansehen die einen Spam-Filter anbieten, frage ich mich schon lange wie T-Online seine Kunden (die bezahlen) behandelt.

Viele Grüsse

von einem Linux Mailserver Besitzer


----------



## bahnrolli (18 März 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Auf was für Gedanken Du so kommst....
> Tz, tz, tz




...tja bin halt Rentner und hab viel Zeit   

Sonnige Grüße aus Waldau
Bahnrolli


----------



## AmiRage (21 März 2003)

So langsam hab' ich genug von dieser "Porno Hacker Crew" die mit T-Online-Fake-Adressen mir z.B. heute im Betreff die "Kündigung" ausgesprochen hat.  :evil:


----------

